# Brake Light problem



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello,

My brake lights (not the interior warning light) is staying on. It all started when my interior brake lights were on, I checked the brake fluid, sure enough it was low. I filled it up and interior light went off. As a friend was backing out of my driveway noticed that the brake lights were on. I tried everything I could think of and when i looked under dash at brake pedal I noticed a black piece of plastic, was on the carpet and when i moved the pedal the other half fell on the carpet. Im assuming this is my problem but have no idea what it is,what to ask for at parts store, or how to replace it uggh. Anybody else have this problem I ran a search and cant seem to find the answer. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sounds like your brake light switch is toast. Should only be a few bucks to get a new one. Pretty easy to replace, one nut holding it to a bracket and one wire connector. Just a pain in the arse working under there.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't have very much fun adjusting my brother's brake light switch, I had to recline the seat all the way and work upside down. If you can't seem to find a new one I've got one I don't need.


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

Just wanted to update everyone.
It turns out it wasnt the brakelight switch, but the little plastic plug that the brakelight switch hits when you press the brake, went to Autozone, they dont carry that, but Autozone guy had a nissan went through the same thing, And we fixsed it up with a bolt and a nut. Just wanted to polst this in case this comes back up with someone else

Chuck


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

To bring back an old thread...

The dash warning light showing my Ebrake is on is stuck on, but the Ebrake is off...any suggestions?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> To bring back an old thread...
> 
> The dash warning light showing my Ebrake is on is stuck on, but the Ebrake is off...any suggestions?


well...could mean low brake fluid. Most likely you've spilled pop (or other sugary substance) like the rest of us and now the button has become sticky and inoperative. Simply take out the center console (pulsar, not sure how to get to it on sentra...probably same) and find that button switch, right at the base of the ebrake. clean it up good and make sure it works smoothly and properly. While you're under there you might want to deep clean the carpet there. Mine was nasty


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> Most likely you've spilled pop (or other sugary substance) like the rest of us and now the button has become sticky and inoperative.


Mine was the same way a year ago, there was even enough change dowm there to go buy myself another


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> there was even enough change dowm there to go buy myself another


ditto. actually i had enough for a movie, popcorn, and pop  wish i had used it for that. probably went for gas though.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

my warning light for the ebrake came on when my alignment was screwed up royally. could it be that?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

EhSteve said:


> my warning light for the ebrake came on when my alignment was screwed up royally. could it be that?


hmm...low pressure from a break in a line maybe


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Nah cause we fixed the alignment back in Dec. did alot of replacing...


----------

